# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Eremitas >  Calcinus tubularis

## Julio Macieira

_Calcinus tubularis_

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Julio Macieira

Estes animais vieram da Ilha da Madeira e foram-me oferecidos pelo companheiro José Júlio.


Nunca tive cuidados especiais com eles.

----------

